# BJJ taught with traditional Jiu-Jitsu?



## Carol (Jan 2, 2007)

Greetings everyone,

A fellow that trains at my school owns nearby school that teaches BJJ and a more traditional (locking) Jiu-Jitsu.  He gave a seminar at my school not long back and it was a real treat to see the different flavors of jiu-jitsu flow together.

I'm curious...of you folks that train in BJJ...how many of you all see schools that are set up in this fashion?   It was, IMO, a very interesting combination.


----------



## kosho (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi,
    I add of what I have learned over the last 6 years in BJJ
a mix of kosho Idears. They work really well with the mix. 
Pat kelly Sensei is fun to see with ground work.
 kosho


----------



## Shogun (Jan 3, 2007)

I see this more and more. I think its a good idea. I trained Japanese Jujutsu for 4 years before BJJ/GJJ and it really gives you an outside perspective.


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Jan 14, 2007)

After seeing this thread, I went back and copied a post I made from  another site, that  seems fitting.  It's a bit long, and it was a one off, so it's not a complete essay and my grammer  and  spelling  stinks, but the content is  what matters-Darth



Been thinking a lot lately about the eventual blending of different Ju Jutsu/Jiu Jitsu styles, how eventually new schools will emerge where the different styles are blended as oppossed to just taught under the same roof. 
FMA seems to blend well with our Jujutsu, as it does with BJJ, most notably with the Dog Bros. All the same, I come back to when my Sensei said " In my opinion, the best cross training for Jujutsu is Judo or another style of Jujutsu." 
At the time, besides having students that had high ranks in striking arts, we had 2 that also studied Danzan Ryu and one of those also studied BJJ at Yamazaki's. he had a hell of a flow, standing and on the ground. 
In the last few months, I have been doing 2 things that realy reinforce my hypothesis about this. 
1- Besides just generally spending more time training Jujutsu/MA in general, I have really been spending my extra training time and time when I am leading class, on throws and groundfighting. 
Besides previous cross training with Judo and BJJ types , we have several people with some BJJ and Judo exp. and the reading and clip watching I've been doing, things from BJJ are definitely creeping into my style on the ground, as well as a Judo influence standing up. 
2- I have been doing some cross training with a Wally Jay/ Remy Presass Instructor named Bruce Chui. We have been playing with Small Circle joint locks and Arnis intercepts and disarms. 
It's stuff like this, coupled with the rise of MMA, and a resurgence of the self defense market that will give rise to American JuJutsu. 
In some cases it will be too little of this and too little of that, and will be not much more than a marketing tool. 
In other cases it will be a good MMA blend under the JiuJitsu banner. 
What I envision is a place where the modern, forward looking arts of BJJ and Judo is taught, as well a blend of modern / traditional combat Jujutsu and Traditional Japanese JuJutsu under the same roof. With time and open, ego less crosstrainig, the separate instructors will create something new, and more importantly, their students will be a new kind of Jujutsuka. 
Bringing it all full circle and pointed forward. 

We all ( The different styles of JuJutsu/JiuJitsu that are not a subset of bad Karate) hold separate pieces of the same large puzzle. 
Not that we are useless at what each other style specializes in but looking into the different styles for what they are best at, and the little gems you would not expect in certain areas blends your formal with our latter and a new level is reached. Example, BJJ is much better at positioning in an unarmed groundfight, but our locks are far more painful ( according to those who have been in both many times), so we can add to them, and they can help us get in a better position, more efficiently, to use our techniques. They gain a nasty new submission. Win-win except for their opponents. 
We tend to be a better at weapons defense and grappling with weapons, as well as staying on our feet. BJJ guys have their ways of frustratiing your throw attempts, and making it a groundfight. Smalll Circle is better at getting a guy to the ground with out undue damage. 
Many of the right people are coming into the scene before me and this seems to scream out to me as something I should play a part in spurring along. 

My 3 1/2 year old is all Jujutsu this and Jujutsu that, and instead of raising him up with a particular bias or slant, I ( If he wants it) want to give him the means and instructors to make him a complete Jujutsuka. 
From a root in the throws and balance play of Judo and the grappling, flow and gameplay of BJJ, both also good nonlethal, non hating competitive outlets. When he is older ( o.k. some dirty **** before hand =) I'll introduce him to Icho Yama Ryu's and Small Circles Military/Law Enforcement slant as well as Aiki Jujutsu's sensitivity and mindset. 
Imagine such a Jujutsuka, after 15-20 years of the former, standing at a Dr. estimated 6' 3-" 230-240#s. with years of Kbelling and summer hikes behind him? 
Not a Brizillian Jiu Jitsu player or Japanese JuJustsuka, but an American Jujutsuka. A 1 man melting pot of pain and damage.


----------

